

Is Obama's "Are You In?" app a bad marketing move? - jason77700
http://jason77700.blogspot.com/2011/04/is-obamas-are-you-in-campaign-bad.html

======
waterlesscloud
The interesting part is at the end, when he talks about people being willing
to "like" on Facebook, but perhaps not as willing to take the time to install
an app.

It's a possibility worth considering as the concept of a Facebook app loses
more and more traction.

------
jeremyrwelch
Just wait till Obama opens the floodgates on his marketing budget. I expect
the app will pick up speed really quickly.

